# SS.org's master hate-list...



## distressed_romeo (Apr 17, 2008)

We need one of these...

Badly...

List your objects of pure, unadultarated hatred...

I'm not talking about trivial annoyances, I'm talking things that make you enter lycanthropic, 'I-will-rip-your-fucking-throat-out-bitch' territory.

I'll go first...

Estate agents and those who work in their organisation (more specifically, pissy little cunts who take personal issues they have with me out on my mother and will be the protagonist of the torture-porn story I plan to write tonight).

People in hooded shirts who spend their free time yelling abuse at random passers-by and initiating alcohol-induced fights/muggings, and then whine about how the police are always oppressing them.

The London underground, and having to fight your way onto it at 8am to get to work.

Conspiracy theorists of any sort who spend their free time creating imaginary scapegoats for all the reasons their circumstances suck and refuse to take any responsibility for their own lives.








DISCLAIMER: DR is not in a great mood, and has had quite a few drinks...






Anyway, cut loose and release the hate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. S (Apr 17, 2008)

if ever there was a group people that needed to be culled in all of history this was and is that group


----------



## budda (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm sure i'll have something to add to this list within a week of being home


----------



## deguello666 (Apr 17, 2008)

@ Ryan I don't think I could agree more with you innit lol


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 17, 2008)

The people that breath down my neck when I'm filling the vending machine. They don't say anything, they just stand there waiting to buy food. Just fucking say something; I'm not going to ask you if you want anything; I'm not here to cater to you.

The best option is just to come back when I'm done and gone.


----------



## telecaster90 (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm going to a house show in Charlotte saturday, I'm sure I'll have something after that about the Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police


----------



## Randy (Apr 17, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> if ever there was a group people that needed to be culled in all of history this was and is that group



Who is that, and what's that all about?


----------



## Blexican (Apr 17, 2008)

Randy said:


> Who is that, and what's that all about?



Chavs. Chav - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Se7enMeister (Apr 17, 2008)

telecaster90 said:


> I'm going to a house show in Charlotte saturday, I'm sure I'll have something after that about the Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police



they do suck, also rich white people who act ghetto piss me off


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 17, 2008)

Ignorance.

Inefficiency (and I mostly get pissed off with myself with that)

Racists and Xenaphobes


----------



## Battousai (Apr 17, 2008)

ok ... here's mine.


-drivers who think their car is as big as an airplane and driving at the middle of the lanes.
-Hamalli ( Maltese Version of Chavs, with their own sense of style)

-emo's ( the trend now has caught this country.. and i hated them even fucking Before they came.. now all i see around me is guys with effeminate haircuts and mopey i wanna die attitude ( id be alot happier if they acted on their words)

-Techno House music Junkies - Those people that just love that kind of "music" the kind of Music that has That same Drum Beat ( boom diss boom diss)... the kind of people that Call songs Made by some half assed idiot on a computer with fruity loops or some sort of Sampler program Real Music and Bash Rock and Metal music or any other type of music that actually requires Skill to play..

"Tough" Guys - You know the type.. They walk around as if theyre the toughest shit ever and claim they can beat you up and know people and All that bullshit meanwhile they still live with their mommy...


Diearreah - especially when its really bad and youre scared to fart cos youll end up soiling your pants (yey!)

Bullshit at work - Being told one thing yet another is done, and when always asked about it it seems then when something is apparently wrong its always the same " well that one time was an exception" Response

- waking up at 2am with a phone call from a Fucking idiot who always seems to open the conversation with .. hey.. you awake ? YES COS YOU WOKE ME UP!

maybe more to come soon.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Apr 17, 2008)

Former female friend that has made out with two of my friends and didn't date either of them...


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 17, 2008)

People who have big aspirations and dreams but don't do anything towards achieving them. I know a few people who are absolutely awesome at what they do, be it musicians, film-makers, animators etc...and they have a great deal of talent but absolutely no drive. 
They complain that they hate their jobs but they don't do anything about changing their circumstances...and I hate hearing about it


----------



## Stitch (Apr 17, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> if ever there was a group people that needed to be culled in all of history this was and is that group



That is what happens when cousins marry.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 17, 2008)

#1 The way girls invariably like guys who are arrogant, stupid and womanising.


----------



## -K4G- (Apr 17, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> #1 The way girls invariably like guys who are arrogant, stupid and womanising.






For me i just can't stand rude-boys. Rude boy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kristallin (Apr 17, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> if ever there was a group people that needed to be culled in all of history this was and is that group



Machine gun-ready.... doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 17, 2008)

People


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 17, 2008)

That kid in my English class who tried to explain to me today that homosexuality is a choice.


----------



## kristallin (Apr 17, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> #1 The way girls invariably like guys who are arrogant, stupid and womanising.



 How come women don't care for you when you treat them with respect?

My hate list:

- people who refuse to stand in line behind anyone who looks remotely Arabic (saw that at my store last night, disgusted me)

- the fact that hard work counts for nothing at my company

- people who never return phone calls or emails


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 17, 2008)

kristallin said:


> How come women don't care for you when you treat them with respect?



In fact from what I can tell you actually have to act like a gigantic prick just to get them interested.


----------



## kristallin (Apr 17, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> In fact from what I can tell you actually have to act like a gigantic prick just to get them interested.



If I had figured that out in my teens I'd have gotten laid a heck of a lot more.


----------



## supertruper1988 (Apr 17, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> People who have big aspirations and dreams but don't do anything towards achieving them. I know a few people who are absolutely awesome at what they do, be it musicians, film-makers, animators etc...and they have a great deal of talent but absolutely no drive.
> They complain that they hate their jobs but they don't do anything about changing their circumstances...and I hate hearing about it



This is one of my bigest struggles...not saying im ridiculously good or anything but i lack drive to do what i know i am fully capable of.

On my hate list is the womanizing men that get the hot chicks


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 17, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> In fact from what I can tell you actually have to act like a gigantic prick just to get them interested.



I know. It's fucking terrible.


----------



## Michael (Apr 17, 2008)

Spammers/hackers

The other night while I was sleeping, one of the many eBay spammers that have added me on MSN in the past) hacked my MSN account and deleted all of my contacts and sent out an email to all of my contacts trying to sell shit. So, I had to round up all of my contacts again and change my MSN and eBay passwords. It makes me wanna reach through the computer screen and kick some fucking ass.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 17, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> I know. It's fucking terrible.



Fuckin' women. I've been thinking I might go gay because of it. Fucking annoying...



supertruper1988 said:


> This is one of my bigest struggles...not saying im ridiculously good or anything but i lack drive to do what i know i am fully capable of.



Me too. It shows in my practice schedule. I need to focus more on theory/reading, but I always deviate towards technique and ear training. I just get lazy with it, especially with reading.


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 17, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Fuckin' women. I've been thinking I might go gay because of it. Fucking annoying...



Well after all, it's a choice isn't it..?


----------



## cow 7 sig (Apr 17, 2008)

Michael said:


> Spammers/hackers
> 
> The other night while I was sleeping, one of the many eBay spammers that have added me on MSN in the past) hacked my MSN account and deleted all of my contacts and sent out an email to all of my contacts trying to sell shit. So, I had to round up all of my contacts again and change my MSN and eBay passwords. It makes me wanna reach through the computer screen and kick some fucking ass.



thats what that was all about? i got one of them emails mike,i was like WTF
other people who come into my house and let there kids run a fucking muck,when my own have respect for our and other peoples places.that pisses me off no end


----------



## kristallin (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd like to add the constant reminders on my TV screen that "Digital TV is coming in February 09 - are you ready?" I hate them. It's 10 months before they turn off analog TV, and at this pace, especially considering what I actually watch, I'm most likely not going to make the transition.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 17, 2008)

Pedophiles. 

People who hit their own children.

People who hit their own pets.

People who hit their own partner.


----------



## Nerina (Apr 17, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Pedophiles.
> 
> People who hit their own children.
> 
> ...



I would give you +1, but apparently that has been moved.....


I will add my own to this list:

People who cheat.
People who lie.

I say hang them.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Apr 18, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> #1 The way girls invariably like guys who are arrogant, stupid and womanising.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 18, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> That kid in my English class who tried to explain to me today that homosexuality is a choice.



I was...I mean, he was probably just trying to recruit you


----------



## Karl Hungus (Apr 18, 2008)

Insomnia.
Seriously hate this, there's nothing quite like the feeling of being so exhausted, yet hitting the bed, desperately wanting to go to sleep, and not being able to. So you lie there, hoping to get some rest eventually, but it doesn't happen, your eyes feel like they're burning, your body is aching, every bit of you is crying out for sleep, but something inside you just won't let it happen.

Anxiety Attacks.
Fucking hell, these are just terrifying. Last one I had, I couldn't breath, passed out, hit my head and got a concussion. Fucking hell.

Hangovers.
Yeah, these need no explanation, do they?


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 18, 2008)

Compulsive liars. I've known a ton of people who for some reason or another, think they need to lie about everything just to seem interesting or keep the conversation going. I am especially pissed off when it is a small little lie that didn't even need to be made in the first place. You aren't fooling me, work on your poker face .

I absolutely hate people who try too hard to be the center of attention. This includes assholes that are too loud in public places, people who feel the need to put on an act to impress me/others, and people who just reek of trying to hard to impress people.

oh and phonies just be yourself. I can spot these people from a mile away and it is an instant turnoff. Some of these people could actually be very nice and likable, but i'm too busy hating them for their fake/pretentious/annoying public alter ego/charade/facade that they have adopted.

Felt good to get that out. Very medicinal. I usually have to pay for this kind of therapy


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## Azathoth43 (Apr 18, 2008)

Cell Phones, and people who use'em like an umbilical cord.
can you not drive with out having to be in a conversation that requires a piece of gadgetry.


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 18, 2008)

- Stupidity

- People with no concept of time or being on-time.

- My cable carrier. The NBA Playoffs is about to start, and they are going to carry a grand total of THREE frigging games... PER WEEK!!! WOW!!!


----------



## TimSE (Apr 18, 2008)

Gibson guitars + Marshall amps

Religious fernatics and People who think they are great and can do know wrong
i know a few
bands old drummer = cunt
bassists girlfriend = cunt
the assholes who live next door
etc
scum the lot of em ^_^

Chavs / pointless violence or just and kinda violence 

London UK <<< Shithole of the universe!!!! 

Scenekids/Emos << not for the fasion side. i couldnt care less about that
but the way they are always winging about some gay shit and care more about their hair than anything else
theyr 99% of them chavs these days anyways
but the reason they have their own lil bit here is cus of the way they fucking cant mosh properly
standing in the middle of a crowd and swing their arms around like cunts and kicking randomly.... wtf is wrong with you!?!??!?!?!
i always (if im not playing) kick the shit outta them properly moshpit style everytime they are fucking around like that
almost always get ppl cheering it too  well fun


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 18, 2008)

TimSE said:


> Religious fernatics and People who think they are great and can do know wrong
> i know a few
> bands old drummer = cunt
> bassists girlfriend = cunt
> ...



Man, I can feel your rage just by reading it.  Take it easy, dude.


----------



## TimSE (Apr 18, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Man, I can feel your rage just by reading it.  Take it easy, dude.



 s'aight now! rantin helps always i find


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 18, 2008)

On pedestrian crossings; people who don't stop to let you cross, or when they do stop they rev their engine at you as if to say "Hurry Up". In which case I pretend I've dropped something, bend down slowly to pick it up, then continue to cross slowly whilst examining the phantom object to see if its ok 

When walking down a narrow street I hate when girls (predominantly) link arms and refuse to seperate so you can't get passed 

Big, fat, Skrunta's (15-year old single mums) who have 4+ children all from different fathers. They're unemployed and the thing that pisses me off (other than exploiting the benefits system) is that they SWEAR at their kids 

Also, when babies are crying (and I mean really going for it) on a bus and the mother just sits there doing nothing to console it and just lets this baby scream its lungs out until its red in the face. 

I have a lot of things I really hate. So this will be one I keep chiming into every now and again!


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 18, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Pedophiles.
> 
> People who hit their own children.
> 
> ...



Fuck that, more people need to hit their children.

And on that note, people who don't discipline their children and let them come into my store hitting whatever instruments they want and running around.


----------



## daybean (Apr 18, 2008)

yeah lets beat some sense into these kids who think they are good and do anything they want, i mean really beat them.


----------



## Groff (Apr 18, 2008)

Mastodon said:


> Fuck that, more people need to hit their children.
> 
> And on that note, people who don't discipline their children and let them come into my store hitting whatever instruments they want and running around.



I don't condone child abuse...
But.
I hate people that use stupid discipline tactics on their children. I saw a lady do this when I worked in retail once:

*kid screaming in store*

Mother - Stop...
Kid *screams louder*
Mother - Stop.
Kid *continues to scream*
Mother - Stop!
kid *More screaming*
Mother - I'm gonna count to three, and you'd better stop by then!
Kid *still screaming*
Mother - 1... 2... 3... Ok, That's it! (at this point I thought this little shit was gonna get smacked... Instead... SHE PUTS ON A SMUG FACE AND IGNORES HIM!!)
Kid *screams for the next 15 minutes before they finally leave*



...Seriously, shut that little fucker up!!!

Also, I hate hippies. I hate them with a Cartman passion.


----------



## kristallin (Apr 18, 2008)

Azathoth43 said:


> Cell Phones, and people who use'em like an umbilical cord.
> can you not drive with out having to be in a conversation that requires a piece of gadgetry.



 What is with this fucking notion that you have to be on the fucking phone 24-7? Add hands-free headsets to that list, the phone isn't that important that you need to look like the Borg in public.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 18, 2008)

kristallin said:


> What is with this fucking notion that you have to be on the fucking phone 24-7? Add hands-free headsets to that list, the phone isn't that important that you need to look like the Borg in public.



Working with an international clientele and being lazy does require having the phone on 24 hours a day, and handsfree is sweet.


----------



## Randy (Apr 18, 2008)

kristallin said:


> the phone isn't that important that you need to look like the Borg in public.


----------



## kristallin (Apr 18, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> On pedestrian crossings; people who don't stop to let you cross, or when they do stop they rev their engine at you as if to say "Hurry Up". In which case I pretend I've dropped something, bend down slowly to pick it up, then continue to cross slowly whilst examining the phantom object to see if its ok



Do you turn to show them your ass while you're bending over? I do that.



> Big, fat, Skrunta's (15-year old single mums) who have 4+ children all from different fathers. They're unemployed and the thing that pisses me off (other than exploiting the benefits system) is that they SWEAR at their kids



No excuse for that, rubbers come in money-saving multipacks. They're dirt cheap anyway, and besides, shouldn't 15 year-olds be doing homework and keeping their legs crossed?



Desecrated said:


> Working with an international clientele and being lazy does require having the phone on 24 hours a day, and handsfree is sweet.



That takes care of 0.1% of the cellphone-owning populace...


----------



## poisonelvis (Apr 18, 2008)

cell phones,bums,social clicks,dumb ass drivers,fat chicks in spandex and tube tops,whores who don't put out,my addiction to ciggs.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 18, 2008)

kristallin said:


> That takes care of 0.1% of the cellphone-owning populace...



It's a sad world.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 18, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> On pedestrian crossings; people who don't stop to let you cross, or when they do stop they rev their engine at you as if to say "Hurry Up". In which case I pretend I've dropped something, bend down slowly to pick it up, then continue to cross slowly whilst examining the phantom object to see if its ok
> 
> When walking down a narrow street I hate when girls (predominantly) link arms and refuse to seperate so you can't get passed



As a frequent walker, I agree wholeheartedly with both of these. Concerning the second one, whenever I'm walking down a sidewalk and someone else is walking towards me they just plow on through the middle forcing me to walk on the grass. I swear to god I should just plow into them next time . 

The whole girl linking arms thing also happens a lot in the mall. I also hate people who walk slow and or aimlessly through the mall stopping randomly if something in the store window catches their eye. It's like they've never been to the mall before . They have no common sense or courtesy for anybody, they make 90 degree turns nearly clobbering old people with their shopping bags and they have no idea what they've just done. No apology, no concern, no remorse. I've had people bump into me and then give me the stink eye as if it is my fault.

Add to my list of hate, malls, credit cards, long lines and the idiots who occupy them or the chatty cashiers/shoppers that slow them down (there are people behind you, angry people)


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 18, 2008)

Animal cruelty.


----------



## JBroll (Apr 18, 2008)

People who can't take responsibility for themselves.

Highschoolers who think they're hot shit because nobody's allowed to tell them how much they really just fail at existence.

People who live to embody the Texas A&M military-hick-in-an-ROTC-uniform-with-pants-tucked-into-hideous-purple-boots stereotype... that's just creepy. Pants do not go in boots. Other way. I know you think you're hot shit because you're almost done with your Poultry Science degree, but you just look like a clown.

People who utterly fail at logic with no possible chance of saving grace, but think there's nothing wrong with being total fucking morons because "it's my beliefs, and I have a right to them" justifies trying to shove their beliefs down everyone's throats and makes them immune from criticism.

The smug, 'enlightened' air people put on when they try to tell me I shouldn't smoke, disagree with their bullshit free-money-for-everyone-from-the-sky attempts at political discourse, have a gun, drink coffee instead of Starbucks triple-machiatto-mocha-lattes with fat-free imitation goat milk and four spoons of sugar, or say anything bad about anything out of fear of hurting people's feelings. It's amazing how awful Texans are at being limp-wristed pansy liberal fruitcakes...

Jeff


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 18, 2008)

Now just to make this clear at the start; I'm not homophobic, but I hate gay men who have to shove their sexuality down everyone elses throat (no pun intended) and act as if their sexual orientation is the ONLY facet of their personality and feel the need to bring it up in every conversation.

On the same note, I hate people who try to find an innuendo in everything.

Pretencious people. One of my lecturers at Uni is the absolute pinnicle of pretenciousness. He showed us a 5 minute black and white film (shot in 2006) of a slow tracking shot of a herd of cows being moved into a field. By the end of the film everyone was thinking "WTF?!"...yet he was wiping tears away from his eyes, and saying "Wasn't that beautiful?" as if it was the first time he'd seen a tracking shot...or cows. 

People who turn into completely different people when they drink and for the worse.

Girls who constantly complain about being fat when they're not and blatantly so. I don't know if it's because they're genuinely insecure or because they're fishing for compliments. Either way, I'll just tell you to go to a fucking gym.

Guys who do the same thing ^^^ and act depressed about it. Grow a fucking pair and do something about it.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 18, 2008)

The hours between 6am and 10am.


----------



## HaGGuS (Apr 18, 2008)

Corrupt people in postitions of power.. 
and..
waiting 93 days for a kxk ..


----------



## Trespass (Apr 18, 2008)

TimSE said:


> Religious fernatics


----------



## Stitch (Apr 18, 2008)

The sbunch of washed up smackheads on Prines Street this evening. Their dad (or dealer, or lover, couldn't tell) had collapsed. I go up to offer help and some snotty faced little slut starts screaming "what are you staring at? You think this is some sort of fucking FRRREEEAAAAKKKSSSHHHOOOOWWWWW!!!!????"

I laughed and walked away.

I hope you die, you stupid little slut. Smack's too good for you...you need to die soon.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 18, 2008)

There's no people I hate, but there's quite a lot of actions I hate.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 18, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> I hate people who try to find an innuendo in everything.



In your endo!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 18, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> People who hit their own children.



I think you should add "People who hit other peoples children" to that list. It's almost as bad.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 18, 2008)

Trespass said:


>






j/k


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 18, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> I don't condone child abuse...
> But.
> I hate people that use stupid discipline tactics on their children. I saw a lady do this when I worked in retail once:
> 
> ...



There are such a thing as bad parents. This is a prime example. I'm a 19 year old male and I know when a baby/child cries there's generally a good reason for it, be it attention, too hot/cold, nappy needs changing, feeding. I mean it's not fucking rocket science. I see these morons every day on the bus. 

And I really hate hippies...


----------



## GuitarG2 (Apr 18, 2008)

Control freak girlfriends; I've had the pleasure of never having one of my own, but friends of mine have had them, and they are a fucking curse on everyone around them. Seriously, me and two mates of mine were going to the cinema, but only one of them turns up. We find out later that he went to his girlfriend's house because she was 'feeling lonely', as if everyone's lives and plans had to revolve around her. Then she cheated on him, after he had put in so much time for her. Fucking bitch . Different girlfriend, different guy, but same principle: we were going to Dominoes, but the girlfriend says 'come meet me at the foyer at college'. Well, it's a 10 minute walk to Dominoes from college and she has a pair of legs so he texts, 'Come to dominoes'. Later, he hears from his mates that apparently she's pissed off at him, but she won't answer her phone or go on MSN, bebo or anything; just breaks all contact in order to play some sick fucking mind game on my mate, who is clearly distressed. I mean, how selfish can you get? This girl also detuned my guitar until the strings were flapping before a really important BIMM assessment, so I suffered from tuning problems throughout the whole thing. I text her saying how immature she had been, and she texts back saying 'Oh sorry, it was an accident'.

Ahhh, serenity. I think we should also make a SS.org's master love-list, because surely there's got to be some good things in the world. Surely.....


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 19, 2008)

+1 for the love-list.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 19, 2008)

Idiots who think driving in the buslane is going to make the traffic go faster, and just manage to hold up the people on the buses even more.

People who bring screaming children into resteraunts in the evening and let them run around and disturb everyone else who's trying to eat. I'm a little more sympathetic if it's at lunchtime, but if the parents want to go out for dinner in the evening, hire a goddamn babysitter.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 19, 2008)

Bus drivers who, even though you ring the bell to get off, drive passed your stop and the proceeding 2 so you have to work around half a mile back to where you should've been...then they get upset when you voice how much of a fucking prick they are.

Taxi drivers who turn a £10 journey into a £30 one because they take the longest possible route


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 19, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> Bus drivers who, even though you ring the bell to get off, drive passed your stop and the proceeding 2 so you have to work around half a mile back to where you should've been...then they get upset when you voice how much of a fucking prick they are.



Another about bus drivers, thats a little closer to home for you.

Bus Drivers who at just before 9 in the morning, decide to take a break when their bus is still half full of people to read the paper and chat crap outside the Bullring bus stop, TWO stops away from where you want to be, but you've been on the bus too long and are too stubborn to move.

I hate Birmingham bus drivers in general


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 19, 2008)

People who ask you for ID in supermarkets (when you're still wearing your suit, and your ID badge from work), and then say 'well you ought to be flattered' when you make clear quite what a pain in the ass it is.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 19, 2008)

When you're trying to order a takeout and the guy on the phone obviously doesn't speak a word of English and has just memorised a script phoenetically.

When someone rings you at work with a problem and assume that you want to hear every single thing that's wrong with their lives, thereby holding you up and preventing you from getting off the phone and sorting out their original problem.

Papers that fill up their pages with horror stories about how binge drinking is a big problem when they haven't got anything better to write about. Drunk kids = bad...WE FUCKING KNOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Apr 19, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> if ever there was a group people that needed to be culled in all of history this was and is that group



i was at a gig last night where this drunk chav was throwing beer all over me and my girlfriend, and being annoying and about to pass out.
so i told the gaurd that this chav was gonna pass out, and to keep an eye out.

gaurd took his beer off him and the chav turns round, and hits me about 3 times in the face, so being the bigger man..i stopped him, ad told him to fuck off 

10 mins later, his mate comes over and appologises, shakes my hand and says i did the good thing...so the chav comes back over, drunk and hits me again..bastard!
so i move away again, not wanting to hit him and get me and my girlfriend kicked out...i was so close too 

(bear in mind, im 6'4", 220lbs..he was about 5'8" and 140lbs...it woulda been lights out for him lol)


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 19, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> Now just to make this clear at the start; I'm not homophobic, but I hate gay men who have to shove their sexuality down everyone elses throat (no pun intended) and act as if their sexual orientation is the ONLY facet of their personality and feel the need to bring it up in every conversation.



Yes, god yes, this annoys the fuck out of me! It's so annoying, straight people don't feel the need to go around and shove the fact they are straight in everyones faces, so when homosexuals start making a point out of their orientation at every bloody oppertunity it just starts to look more and more like a fashion choice and/or attention funnel!

Another thing that annoys me is people that think its awesome to be abusive on the phone when they call their mobile phone operator, local pizza place etc, because the people on the other end of the phone are just doing their job, and even if they aren't doing it to your satisfaction, screaming F bombs down the phone at the them isn't going to make them do it any quicker or faster!


----------



## kristallin (Apr 19, 2008)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Another thing that annoys me is people that think its awesome to be abusive on the phone when they call their mobile phone operator, local pizza place etc, because the people on the other end of the phone are just doing their job, and even if they aren't doing it to your satisfaction, screaming F bombs down the phone at the them isn't going to make them do it any quicker or faster!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 22, 2008)

Unsuccessful middle-aged men who loudly and obnoxiously proclaim themselves 'graduates of the university of life' or something similar and act like you're some sheltered little kid who's never left his parents' house before just because you finished school...


----------



## Stitch (Apr 22, 2008)

Tuna sandwiches.


----------



## JBroll (Apr 22, 2008)

People who mistake 'buying seven-dollar drinks whose names are longer than some Egyptian myths' for 'liking coffee'.

People who mistake 'monstrosities from Qdoba or Chipotle' for 'Mexican food'.

People who think you can get good cigars from gas stations, or that 'premium/quality/fine pipe tobacco' is going to be flavored like fruit or an alcoholic beverage.

People who think 'being good at math' involves remembering the formulas they were told to memorize in middle school... and nothing else.

People who have somehow come to associate 'tutor' with 'guy who puts up with endless bitching about anything that might go wrong in life outside math' and get annoyed when I do not share such an idea.

Jeff


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 22, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Tuna sandwiches.



+1. Tuna in any shape, size, or form is a major fail.


----------



## Nerina (Apr 22, 2008)

JBroll said:


> People who mistake 'buying seven-dollar drinks whose names are longer than some Egyptian myths' for 'liking coffee'.
> 
> Jeff





+1

Was it George Carlin who said when you look at people in Starbucks ordering ridiculous drinks, 'The longer the name, the bigger the asshole' ?


----------



## Stitch (Apr 22, 2008)

JBroll said:


> People who think 'being good at math' involves remembering the formulas they were told to memorize in middle school... and nothing else.



This also makes me angry.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 22, 2008)

Elitists.


----------



## JBroll (Apr 22, 2008)

People who disagree with others by responding to their dislikes with very-thinly-veiled disparaging remarks.

Also, Russell Crow. 

No, this does not entertain me. 

I am not entertained. 

Now die like a slave in a deathmatch is supposed to. What, are you going to go on Star Trek next and be the asshole who gets sent down to a mysterious planet as the stereotypical red-suit-expendable-guy and kill Kirk so you don't have to die? Fuck off.

Jeff


----------



## heavy7-665 (Apr 22, 2008)

homophobes and westboro babtist church


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 22, 2008)

Misplacing sunglasses only to find that they're in your back pocket and you've just sat on them 

Files that get corrupted for unknown reasons.

People who use words they don't know the meaning of, and therefore use in the wrong context.


----------



## Stitch (Apr 23, 2008)

Dying for breakfast but having no milk.


----------



## halsinden (Apr 23, 2008)

- burlesque

- mobile phones with loud speaker options for music being played in public

- street vagrants apparently needing to shout to their accomplices to communicate (you know the type, almost permanently with something tied around their waist, crack-addict scarred face, SHAROOON, I SAID TWENTAAAYYY)

- slow walking, backpacking spanish tourists on school trips to camden

- loud eaters

- people trying to lengthen my name (ive had every possible derivative, so no im not about to find it funny if you call me halogen or hallary or whatever you think its shortened from. its hal.)

- militant vegetarians / non-smokers / T-totallers / prudes / oversize model crusaders

- the kissing teeth sound used at any point, ever, for anything 

- fringes (of the hair variety)

- the i willingly removed eyebrows to paint them back on look

- the emo / hardcore tight jeans, knees together, epileptic fit short hair guitar stance. only one man could do that - ian curtis

- armchair socialists

- feline anthropomorphisation / obsession - yeah but kitty? kitty understands me. my cat listens to me

- humans doing cat impressions

- critically overweight lasses suggesting they have great tits. you dont, theyre just fat

- people buying guitars that arent black

- people selling guitars that arent black

- adamant mispronunciation on the basis of but look, thats how its spelt

- mispronunciation of the word pronunciation 

- the method of stopping someone speak during exchanged conversation by increasing the volume of your own dialogue towards the end of your point

- people suggesting ive done something i havent, or the use of a scapegoat

- oh well, anything for an easy life in the case of gross injustice being glossed over

- dont take this badly, but or no offence, yeah, but

- yeah, but that was ages ago

- the americanisation of common english usage (in the UK, that is) ie. a couple guys had this car and and one thousand sixty ton of jam

- as above, the antipodean upwards inflection ie. the buffy the vampire slayer non-committal upwards tune at the end of sentences to turn a statement into a question that requires verification

H


----------



## Karl Hungus (Apr 23, 2008)

Clowns.

*Shudder*


----------



## quartie (Apr 23, 2008)

I love this thread!

- putting on and taking off shoes

- getting in and out of cars

- people not correctly disciplining children

- mathematics

- arrogance

- the concept of a stereotype

- any person or company promising or supposing to provide a service and not

- people thinking my hair is pink

- people assuming my name is Bethany or Elizabeth

- not being allowed to be naked or open (not like that)

- people constantly quoting from films or TV on regular occassion or in general conversation (it doesn't make you look cool or clever; you didn't come up with it)

- I must steal from Hal's - loud eaters

- small, awkward talk

- the feeling of tights

- no respect where respect is due

Gosh... I'm sure I could think of more. Give me time to stew...

OH! Ketamine.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 23, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> I don't condone child abuse...
> But.
> I hate people that use stupid discipline tactics on their children. I saw a lady do this when I worked in retail once:
> 
> ...



Exactly! I can't stand it. People are too afraid to smack them. It works damnit, tap them on the head.

Obviously there's a certain age where you shouldn't do this (or have to do this), probably around 10 or 12. But for toddlers it works.


----------



## quartie (Apr 23, 2008)

I am completely petrified of raising my future spawn right. I really don't know how to yet. I want to research the crap out of it for all different angles. Not sure if I agree with hitting - my mum only did that to me once. I turned out fine without being hit.

I TURNED OUT FINE, OK?!

Oh, another to add to the list. Shopping. Fucking hate shopping. It actually depresses me.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Apr 23, 2008)

quartie said:


> Oh, another to add to the list. Shopping. Fucking hate shopping. It actually depresses me.



Really? I like shopping. Probably an odd thing for a bloke to say, but I do. Obviously shopping for CDs and DVDs and such things go without saying, but buying food can be kind of fun, especially when you find something you haven't tried before, or something rare (for some reason Jalepeno's aren't too easy to find), or just something really tasty. Oh, and special offers. 

I don't know, maybe I just really like food, so if I'm down the supermarket I'm picking up a nice bit of steak, getting some peppersauce to go with that, nice thick chips, maybe some peas. It's all part of the build up to the meal itself. Buy it. Cook it. Foodgasm. 

Supermarkets also stock beer.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 23, 2008)

Big one here.

People who chew out the middle man.

I don't care that you drove 4 miles to the store to see if your music order had come in yet, we told you we would call when it was ready so it would have made more sense for you to call us to find out before driving here.

What's that? We told you to allow 2 to 3 weeks and it's been 4? Well once we place the order in it's out of our hands ma'am, at this point it is up to Hal Leonard's distribution department to get it to us.

Why didn't I check on it to make sure? Because our company asks us to be clerks, salesmen who meet goals, customer service department, representatives for the various products we sell, and janitorial staff all at the same time. So not only do I not have the time to check to make sure every single order is on its way, I'm multitasking so much that it would never occur to me to do such a thing. 

Yes I realise that you're a stuck up bitch, no I do not care if we lose your business your attitude makes me not want your business in the first place.

What's that? You want me to call Hal Leonard myself to find out about your order? Fuck you bitch here's the number for our Order department and here's the number for Hal Leonard Distribution. What's my name? None of your god damn business. You're going to call back tomorow morning to see if this has been taken care of? Go ahead see if I care, quit acting as if my job rests in the palm of your hand being that I've made no mistake here. 

Yeah okay bitch, door's right there. ---->

This is a particular scenario from yesterday, and obviously I didn't handle it this way, I went out of my way to look through our records, find her particular order, call up Hal Leonard, find out that the particular book had ran out of stock, that they are now re-stocked, and were already in the process or rushing it to us, then call her personally and let her know because " I don't have time for this, I have a steak that I have to marinade at home, you have my number right?".

Nevermind the fact that it was just me and one other guy running the store trying to get 100 other things done at the time. 

Why can't most people in this area just be polite?


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 23, 2008)

Let's see here.

First off, girls. Specifically, girls that are either total bitches all the time, or just completely irrational when they argue. Then, they try to justify it by saying that they are a girl, and therefore it is acceptable. 

People who immediately turn to personal attacks after they have nothing relevant to say in an argument.

Talking to people that I don't know too well and making a sarcastic joke that might be a little over the top. But then they don't know me too well and I haven't provided enough fucking context clues or something for them to understand that I'm not serious...  So basically they walk away thinking I'm serious, and muttering "what a psycho..."

Morons who take their parents' beliefs and carve them onto their brains (and more importantly, spit them out of their mouth) verbatim. 

The amount of impact that any group dynamic actually has on all of us.

Mormons... and cults (or maybe OTHER cults )

People that try to use guilt to make you do things

The fact that I have no tact, and I end up saying things that people shouldn't hear.

Being left behind, in any situation


----------



## quartie (Apr 23, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> Let's see here.
> 
> First off, girls.


 
YEAH... fucking girls.


----------



## kristallin (Apr 23, 2008)

Mastodon said:


> Big one here.
> 
> People who chew out the middle man.
> 
> ...



 Been there, my friend. Every single day at my job is like that. When will people in general realize that they'll get much further just by being polite?


----------



## Lee (Apr 23, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> or just completely irrational when they argue.
> 
> People who immediately turn to personal attacks after they have nothing relevant to say in an argument.
> 
> ...



 to all of the above. I don't hate women that are irrational when that argue; I hate anyone that's irrational when they argue.


One more that I have to add. People that intentionally deceive you for their own purposes. Fuck. That.


----------



## JBroll (Apr 23, 2008)

One thing that's annoying me is that people who have never seen real mathematics say they love or hate it or are good or bad at it despite having no idea what it is. 

Maybe if you've actually had a REAL education in basic mathematics and logic, you've been given real problems to solve instead of just formulas to memorize, and you've seen something that actually requires thinking and not regurgitation, you can say you like or dislike mathematics. Chances are, though, you haven't. 

If you have any critical thinking skill at all, you can do and be good at math. Too many people just get a bad quiz grade or don't get properly taught something basic and think that automatically they're bad at math... or, even worse, they get all As by regurgitating and think they're good at it. Instant fail.

Do you hate literature because you don't know when to use 'their', 'they're', or 'there'? Probably not. Do you hate food because you don't know how to sweat onions? Not likely. What makes math so different? It's thinking, nothing more.

Jeff


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 23, 2008)

Men who think large, fake diamond earrings (likely purchased from Argos) look classy.

Female comic fans who claim that all comics are misogynistic (if the female characters behave in a feminine way then they're just fantasy objects, whereas all the others are just clones of the male characters) yet continue buying them every month.

14 year-old boys who insist that Slash or Kirk Hammet is the best (or more usually, 'fastest') guitarist in the world...

Evangelists with megaphones yelling at people on the streets.

People who's idea of talking about books is to interrupt whatever anyone else is talking about and loudly proclaim something like 'I read [insert title of extremely well-know bestseller] and the grammar was terrible!'. Pure fucking pretentiousness.


----------



## quartie (Apr 23, 2008)

JBroll said:


> One thing that's annoying me is that people who have never seen real mathematics say they love or hate it or are good or bad at it despite having no idea what it is.
> 
> Maybe if you've actually had a REAL education in basic mathematics and logic, you've been given real problems to solve instead of just formulas to memorize, and you've seen something that actually requires thinking and not regurgitation, you can say you like or dislike mathematics. Chances are, though, you haven't.
> 
> ...




I meant that I hate my way of working with mathetics. I shall admit, I do not mix well and am not good at mathematics. I'm shit and my brain fights back at me when I don't understand. I understand and agree that it exists and is needed. I just wasn't being as pedantic.


----------



## Randy (Apr 23, 2008)

JBroll said:


> One thing that's annoying me is that people who have never seen real mathematics say they love or hate it or are good or bad at it despite having no idea what it is.
> 
> Maybe if you've actually had a REAL education in basic mathematics and logic, you've been given real problems to solve instead of just formulas to memorize, and you've seen something that actually requires thinking and not regurgitation, you can say you like or dislike mathematics. Chances are, though, you haven't.
> 
> ...



Yeah... me too... /confusion


----------



## Benzesp (Apr 23, 2008)

People that give me shit because I dont eat Beef or Pork at all.

Wall flash tattoo's, tribal arm bands, tribal tramp stamps

LoneStar Beer (WTF!)

Hummers, Duely Pickup Trucks

Hip Hop style..(say man check out my clown shoes)

Running out of TP... Brutal

Fuck off's that have good jobs and dont deserve them... 

People that let their kids talk back to them (SMACK!)


----------



## XEN (Apr 23, 2008)

The illusion of free will
Two dimensional perspective in a three dimensional world
The pursuit of happiness at the expense thereof
Empty promises
Poetic injustice
Blind trust and my inclination thereto
Acquaintances who think themselves friends
Friends who think of you as an acquaintance
People who steal things you would gladly have given them freely
The stereotyping of sociopathy
Perception-based worth and value
Semantics
Daylight saving time
People who interrupt when you're answering their question
Double standards
Unfounded pride
The fantasies of purpose, fate, and the grand design
Partial truth, religious dogma, or unproven theories stated as fact
Belief without faith
Single-digit favorite numbers
Arrogance from behind a firewall
The legislation of morality
The brain's ability to forget the vital and remember the trivial
Oxymora
Pocket philosophy
The addictive nature of depression
Misuse of apostrophes


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 24, 2008)

How America is 'free' and yet if you use those freedoms it's 'wrong'. Free speech is a perfect example.



urklvt said:


> Two dimensional perspective in a three dimensional world



Also, having only 3 spacial dimensions. I want to embed a (true) klein bottle in our universe damnit!!


----------



## Mr. S (Apr 24, 2008)

waking up think it's the weekend only to realise its not and that you have to go to work


----------



## Forresterc (Apr 24, 2008)

Arogant people who only think about themselves and think life is about wome and money.
ie 80% of rap music

people that want to get in fights over stupid stuff, when they were wrong in the first place

people who call other people bitch


----------



## kristallin (Apr 24, 2008)

Forresterc said:


> Arogant people who only think about themselves and think life is about wome and money.
> ie 80% of rap music
> 
> people that want to get in fights over stupid stuff, when they were wrong in the first place
> ...



Yo, you got a typo in there, bitch!  

Just kidding, I couldn't resist!


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 11, 2008)

The apparent inability of human beings to realize the complexity inherent in life and mistakenly believing that a &#8220;this worked in this case/back then at one time/ in one statistical anomaly of a fluke&#8221; stupid computer-thinking that &#8220;it must have to work in other cases&#8221; and &#8220;I can make a simile or tangential/irrelevant metaphor connecting them, so they must be comparable or treated the same.&#8221; 

By extension, most paradoxes and confusions of which proverb is correct. &#8220;Haste makes waste&#8221; or &#8220;the early bird gets the worm.&#8221; Oh dear, which is correct? Neither? How about both? Rushing ahead without thinking and not acting in due time are both poor choices, but most often in different situations. 

Referencing sex or genitalia all the damn time. This includes using genitals as a name for someone who's rude, and mentioning that everything short of a perfect cube is a penis or set of breasts. Don't be so damn obsessed about it.

Math- not always in all circumstances, but I can confidently say that I hate this god-damned, boring-ass, wad of evil so much that if it weren&#8217;t useful and yielding of desirable product and tools for science that I would burn the whole wretched discipline to the ground and stomp on its ashen writhing corpse. 

Which brings me to my next point:

Classic rock- It&#8217;s not that I don&#8217;t consider it legitimate or that it has no good merit. It&#8217;s not that it&#8217;s old; I appreciate Bach and Palestrina; that stuff was written hundreds of years ago. Good art doesn&#8217;t age. It&#8217;s not that I can&#8217;t appreciate it, and it&#8217;s not as if I can&#8217;t tolerate-- or dare I say it, moderately enjoy, a few songs&#8230;but I hate it. I despise it. When I hear one of the, oh I don&#8217;t know, about 60 songs that apparently consists of the entire artistic output of the entire genre, I almost believe that I can feel myself aging, and that I&#8217;m wasting my life. 

How any piece of shit-- actual pieces of shit, at times from the artist him/herself-- sandwiched between two sheets of plexiglass next to a rotting, decapitated cow&#8217;s skull is unconditionally considered &#8220;art.&#8221;

A corollary: those&#8230; individuals&#8230; who take a term and stretch its definition to become whatever they desire. &#8220;Oh look! I can take the vague, technically worded meaning given by Webster&#8217;s and misinterpret it to be something it was never meant to be. 

A second corollary: Those who would limit art&#8217;s expressiveness and not allow it to grow, change, evolve, and incorporate both the new and traditional in both new and traditional ways. Want to take me up on contradictions? See the first paragraph  

When people use &#8220;yeah, well life&#8217;s not fair.&#8221; as an excuse not to do what is right or attempt to change it. 

Conspiracy theories- Human brains seek patterns, but that doesn&#8217;t make illusory correlations true. 

Inconsiderate people who care only of themselves. 

Inability to make progress and feeling helpless.

And, yeah, I&#8217;m in a great fucking mood.


----------



## JakeRI (Nov 11, 2008)

RELIGION

p.s. there is some wicked god hip hop out there


----------



## killiansguitar (Nov 11, 2008)

Rap Music = Junk.
Crappy Blowjobs
Girls that dont like giving blowjobs
Girls with no ass
98&#37; of the metal bands nowadays
Openly proud to be straight edge kids
Crate amps
Marshall amps
Sweaty balls
When the water splashes back up into your ass while taking a dump
Bullet for my valentine
august burns red
Yoko Ono
PETA and any fuckface who supports them or their beliefs
People that are easily offended
religion
priests
FLOYD ROSE TREMOLOS
Dee Snyder
Hillary Clinton
Cadillac Escalades
any car wheel that is over 19"
guitars that dont stay in tune
budweiser
coors
miller lite
itchy balls


----------



## silentrage (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't fucking stand douchebags who act like they're your buddy around you, and talk trash behind your back.

I had this fucking coworker I've just met, who would send emails out to my superiors and coworkers saying how I'm unprofessional and all my colleagues hate me and that my students hate me (I was teaching). 

And this fucker pretended to be all chummy with me, and then my supervisor comes around asking me why he's making false accusations against me.

Apparently my boss already went and talked to my colleagues and students and found out how full of shit this guy was. 

But that didn't stop him, he just kept on sending bullshit to my boss's boss, and god knows who else. 

I so wish I got a photo of his drunken flirting rampage at the bar and mailed it to his wife and 2 year old son.
But oh well.

two faced sons of bitches, fuck 'em.


----------



## Rick (Nov 11, 2008)

My fucking job.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 11, 2008)

Since so much has already been said, I'm going to simply quote what I agree with, before adding my own thoughts to this sinister melting pot of aggrevation.



Battousai said:


> Bullshit at work - Being told one thing yet another is done, and when always asked about it it seems then when something is apparently wrong its always the same " well that one time was an exception" Response


 
This is why I quit my first job.



ZeroSignal said:


> In fact from what I can tell you actually have to act like a gigantic prick just to get them interested.


 Urge to kill rising...



EDDIE IZZARD said:


> That is what happens when cousins marry.


Fixed. 



kristallin said:


> I'd like to add the constant reminders on my TV screen that "Digital TV is coming in February 09 - are you ready?" I hate them.


 




Karl Hungus said:


> Insomnia.
> Seriously hate this, there's nothing quite like the feeling of being so exhausted, yet hitting the bed, desperately wanting to go to sleep, and not being able to. So you lie there, hoping to get some rest eventually, but it doesn't happen, your eyes feel like they're burning, your body is aching, every bit of you is crying out for sleep, but something inside you just won't let it happen.


 


Azyiu said:


> - Stupidity
> 
> - People with no concept of time or being on-time.


 


JBroll said:


> People who can't take responsibility for themselves.
> 
> Highschoolers who think they're hot shit because nobody's allowed to tell them how much they really just fail at existence.
> 
> ...


 


DelfinoPie said:


> Girls who constantly complain about being fat when they're not and blatantly so. I don't know if it's because they're genuinely insecure or because they're fishing for compliments. Either way, I'll just tell you to go to a fucking gym.
> 
> Guys who do the same thing ^^^ and act depressed about it. Grow a fucking pair and do something about it.


 


JBroll said:


> People who mistake 'buying seven-dollar drinks whose names are longer than some Egyptian myths' for 'liking coffee'.


Did Karl Sanders open a coffee shop?



JBroll said:


> People who think 'being good at math' involves remembering the formulas they were told to memorize in middle school... and nothing else.


 




DelfinoPie said:


> Elitists.


 


halsinden said:


> - the &#8220;i willingly removed eyebrows to paint them back on&#8221; look


 


halsinden said:


> - adamant mispronunciation on the basis of &#8220;but look, that&#8217;s how it&#8217;s spelt&#8221;


I'm guilty of ACCIDENTALLY doing this, since sometimes I'll see/read words that I haven't heard before. Prime examples are 'capo'(w/ an a like in 'apple') and 'timbre'('timber')



halsinden said:


> - mispronunciation of the word &#8220;pronunciation&#8221;


 



quartie said:


> I - any person or company promising or supposing to provide a service and not


 


quartie said:


> - not being allowed to be naked or open (not like that)


  I know what you mean though.



quartie said:


> - no respect where respect is due


I completely agree



Codyyy said:


> Girls that are either total bitches all the time, or just completely irrational when they argue. Then, they try to justify it by saying that they are a girl, and therefore it is acceptable.
> 
> Talking to people that I don't know too well and making a sarcastic joke that might be a little over the top. But then they don't know me too well and I haven't provided enough fucking context clues or something for them to understand that I'm not serious...  So basically they walk away thinking I'm serious, and muttering "what a psycho..."
> 
> ...


 


distressed_romeo said:


> 14 year-old boys who insist that Slash or Kirk Hammet is the best (or more usually, 'fastest') guitarist in the world...


 


Benzesp said:


> Fuck off's that have good jobs and dont deserve them...


 


urklvt said:


> The illusion of free will
> Two dimensional perspective in a three dimensional world
> The pursuit of happiness at the expense thereof
> Empty promises
> ...


 


TonalArchitect said:


> The apparent inability of human beings to realize the complexity inherent in life and mistakenly believing that a &#8220;this worked in this case/back then at one time/ in one statistical anomaly of a fluke&#8221; stupid computer-thinking that &#8220;it must have to work in other cases&#8221; and &#8220;I can make a simile or tangential/irrelevant metaphor connecting them, so they must be comparable or treated the same.&#8221;
> 
> By extension, most paradoxes and confusions of which proverb is correct. &#8220;Haste makes waste&#8221; or &#8220;the early bird gets the worm.&#8221; Oh dear, which is correct? Neither? How about both? Rushing ahead without thinking and not acting in due time are both poor choices, but most often in different situations.
> 
> ...


 


GuitarG2 said:


> Control freak girlfriends; I've had the pleasure of never having one of my own, but friends of mine have had them, and they are a fucking curse on everyone around them. Seriously, me and two mates of mine were going to the cinema, but only one of them turns up. We find out later that he went to his girlfriend's house because she was 'feeling lonely', as if everyone's lives and plans had to revolve around her. Then she cheated on him, after he had put in so much time for her. Fucking bitch . Different girlfriend, different guy, but same principle: we were going to Dominoes, but the girlfriend says 'come meet me at the foyer at college'. Well, it's a 10 minute walk to Dominoes from college and she has a pair of legs so he texts, 'Come to dominoes'. Later, he hears from his mates that apparently she's pissed off at him, but she won't answer her phone or go on MSN, bebo or anything; just breaks all contact in order to play some sick fucking mind game on my mate, who is clearly distressed. I mean, how selfish can you get? This girl also detuned my guitar until the strings were flapping before a really important BIMM assessment, so I suffered from tuning problems throughout the whole thing. I text her saying how immature she had been, and she texts back saying 'Oh sorry, it was an accident'.
> 
> Ahhh, serenity. I think we should also make a SS.org's master love-list, because surely there's got to be some good things in the world. Surely.....


 


TimSE said:


> Religious fanatics


 
People with no sense of humor-not the people themselves, but the fact that they have no humor.

The fact that society ostricises highly intelligent people.

Highly skilled musicians/composers taht dojn't get respect.

The fact that my country's society doesn't really care much about art in general

People without logic

People who use _*REALLY BAD*_ grammar I'm no natzi about it, but after a certain point, it's annoying.

America's freedom of speech is a lie


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 12, 2008)

I fill vending machines;

I hate people who request snacks, then don't buy any. 

I hate people who eat the stuff I like in the machine so I can't snack on it while filling it up. 



I hate people who are unwilling to work to get in shape. 

Odd numbers. Fuck them.

The girl who shows up late to class then asks me what we're doing today. Should have read the syllabus, and the corresponding chapters in the book.

I hate D-EJ915. 

Pennies. They suck.

Step-side trucks suck.

I hate burpees.

I hate not thinking of enough stuff to hate.


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Nov 12, 2008)

people who yell commands at their TVs when a sports game is on...the players so obviously cant hear you so WHY WASTE YOUR BREATH....this also applies to people that watch horror movies and think that because they told the person not to go into the dark spooky room, that theyre not going to go into the dark spooky room..


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Nov 12, 2008)

The BNP. Some cunt from them cornered me on the street a couple of weeks ago and started going on about how bad immigrants were.... I wanted to smack the fucker in the face.

(for all you non-UK guys, they're the successors of the National Front, and are fascists... of course they're now playing the anti-immigration/Muslims card and getting rather too much positive attention for it).


----------



## kristallin (Nov 12, 2008)

I hate that I can't do more to help a friend of mine get away from her abusive husband.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 12, 2008)

people that classify music. thats not metal, it is core. wtf? its math metal/gringcore/emo. seriously quite making up names for the shit. pantera, pantera, pantera, and all the people that jumped on the Diamond Darrel bandwagon.


----------



## sami (Nov 12, 2008)

-Traffic. When it rains, it gets 20x worse.
-Grocery stores. Because it's like traffic but there are no lanes, no signs, no lights.


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Step-side trucks suck.


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 12, 2008)

Cats.
Celery.
The KKK.
Dumb girls.
Bills.
Jobs.
People.
My sister.
Womanizers.
Women who like womanizers.
Feminists.
Meatheads.
Junkie bums that ask for change.
Periods.
Babies.
Children.
Pregnancy.
Superficial beliefs that marriage is the goal to life.
Condoms.
Religion.
Numbers.
Ignorance.
Douche bags that wear MMA shirts.
Kansas drivers.
Missouri drivers.
Drivers in general.
Police radar.
Wars.
Economies.
Unemployment.
Furbies.
Beanie Babies.
Avenged Sevenfold.
Mainstream metal.
Suburbanites that act like cowboys/cowgirls.
Emo.
Pedophiles.
People that think pedophiles are born the way they are.
Animal abusers.
Cock fights.
Cocks.
Maroon 5.
Applebee's.
Internet Cafe's.
Cars.
The inability to grow a full beard.
Chain emails.
Dipshits.
Assholes.
Rapists.
Old people.
Dipshit assholes that rape old people.

....I'm getting mad just thinking about all this stuff. I'll add more later.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 12, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Odd numbers. Fuck them.
> 
> I hate D-EJ915.




-3,000 word _summaries_ of articles on Phantom Limb syndrome
-Sucking at guitar
-Speeding tickets
-People who call the customer service number at work, ask for tech support then flip out when I give them the correct number
-Coolant leaks
-Jesus freaks, I HATE those fuckers
-Same goes for PETA freaks/vegans that give me shit because my meat filled lifestyle is supposedly unhealthy. Guess what? You don't look to healthy either, unless healthy is being pale, overly thin, weak, and sick every other weak.
-Community College
-Girls that lie about their age
-People that can't have a political discussion without turning it into a pissing contest
-People that don't understand sarcasm


----------



## FYP666 (Nov 12, 2008)

Stitch said:


> That is what happens when cousins marry.



+1 Couldn't agree more 


*-People who are ignorant and think they are so over-the-top wise and so good lookin' that if you even say anything to them they won't even hear you


-People that make their first impressions by looking people, from their toes to the top of their head, and not even speaking to them


-People that don't realize that they are complete fucks that nobody even thinks they are good people, they just want to fit to be cool


-People who might be your friends but as soon as they get the opportunity to become ''cool'' or ''popular'' they change their opinion or the way they act
*





wannabguitarist said:


> -3,000 word _summaries_ of articles on Phantom Limb syndrome
> -Sucking at guitar
> -Speeding tickets
> -People who call the customer service number at work, ask for tech support then flip out when I give them the correct number
> ...



Everything that he said


----------



## Stitch (Nov 12, 2008)

The arrogant collection of assholes in Scotmid who have banded together to form some sort of coalition and think they are better than me simply because they are a gang of staff.

HELLO, YOU WORK IN THE CHEAPEST NATIVE CHAIN OF SUPERMARKETS IN THIS COUNTRY, AND YOU HAVE REALLY BAD B.O. FUCK OFF.

The guy at my gym that snorts when he sees what I'm pulling on a LAT machine, triples the weight and then promptly grunts to let everyone know hes done a whopping 10 fast reps on it, as if he is somehow better than me.  Idiot. Try doing thirty asshole!

Crappy headphones with no bass or that are really uncomfortable.

People who are rude to me on customer service lines, as i they're being rude in preparation for me being rude. I'm a nice guy, lay off.

Schecter guitars. I seriously do not get it.

Not having any money because while I do more work than anyone else in my shithole of a job because I'm under 21 i'm making &#163;40 less a week than the rest of them. 

This guy:


----------



## darren (Nov 12, 2008)

You guys are a bunch of master-haters.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 12, 2008)

Stitch said:


> This guy:



^that guy looks like one of my friends 

I'd like to add this to my list: people that talk shit about community college. It usually sounds like this "you know you're not getting a high quality education from that place" and usually comes from the second year freshmen that's undeclared and talking high school level classes with a fucking 2.0. 

Come over here and take the classes, you'll see how "low quality" the education really is. The shitty staff must be why the transfer students from this school have a lower failure rate (on average) at UC Berkley and Davis than the students that started there as freshmen


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 12, 2008)

Snobs. The people who look down their noses at me because i dont act like my c*nt grandparents in their fucking snotty area... go fuck yourself you rich cunts.

The young people in my area. Stop looking at me funny because you can hear machine music spewing from my headphones instead of your 'hard-emo-meta-hard-core' shite. Look at me like im a douche again and i'll tear your fucking arms off.


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2008)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> +1. Tuna in any shape, size, or form is a major fail.



Neg.


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 13, 2008)

People that think I don't know what I'm talking about. If I didn't know, I would fucking say so.
People that think their baby is the cutest and best baby. No one fucking cares enough to even compare your baby to another. They are both gelatinous blobs incapable of anything.
People that call me just to bitch and get off the phone.
Everything.


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 13, 2008)

Randy said:


> Neg.



Serious. Tuna is an epic win.


----------



## DavyH (Nov 13, 2008)

Tailgaters - I haven't read the thread all the way through but I doubt I'm the only one.
Space invaders. Why do people have to brush up against you in a supermarket queue? It's not like I'm immensely attractive to members of either sex....
PEOPLE WHO DON'T WASH THEIR FUCKING HANDS AFTER PISSING IN THE BOGS AT WORK! If I wanted contact with their disease-ridden dicks I'd just grab hold of them, for fuxache.


----------



## Kakaka (Nov 13, 2008)

Hate.


----------



## Randy (Nov 13, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Serious. Tuna is an epic win.


----------



## sessionswan (Nov 13, 2008)

intolerance of other people's cultures....and the dutch.

seriously though, close-mindedness, racists, whiners and the fact that i don't always think things through before i do them.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 13, 2008)

wannabguitarist said:


> I'd like to add this to my list: people that talk shit about community college.



 



DavyH said:


> PEOPLE WHO DON'T WASH THEIR FUCKING HANDS AFTER PISSING IN THE BOGS AT WORK!



This, quoted for truth.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 13, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Serious. Tuna is an epic win.


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 13, 2008)

I hate it when ex's text me only when they have a fucking crisis. I don't care, that's why I broke up with you. You aren't dying, and you aren't carrying around my future child, so leave me alone.


----------



## Randy (Nov 13, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> I hate it when ex's text me only when they have a fucking crisis. I don't care, that's why I broke up with you. You aren't dying, and you aren't carrying around my future child, so leave me alone.



You know... I'm gonna have to second that one. 

Fuckin' 'A', man.


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 13, 2008)

I hate it when people say "Ive got an ESP or a Gibson" and really have an LTD or an EPI. 

Also when people pretend to know everything. Such as I have a new student and I write out smoke on the water on 1 string for him as one of the things for him to practice. His dad sometime during the week tried to help him have tab seem more like standard notation. So he writes tries to write what notes he "thinks" are correct.

Heres the original

Smoke On The Water 

0 3 5 0 3 6 5 0 3 5 3 0


Here is what he did OVER WHAT I WROTE!!!!!!!!!


Smoke On The Water

E A C E A D C E A C A E

I tell him very nicely that its incorrect and he gets pissed off.  
I wanted to say Im the teacher your not so dont FUCK with what I gave your kid to practice! 

I also have smelly people. Or anyone with bad hygiene.


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## klutvott (Nov 14, 2008)

I hate drummers who talk shit about EVERYONE behind their backs but doesn't have the guts to admit it when confronted with it.


----------



## Naren (Nov 14, 2008)

Nick1 said:


> I hate it when people say "Ive got an ESP or a Gibson" and really have an LTD or an EPI.



 I hated that too. Since I moved away from the US, I haven't heard anyone say that, but my main guitar used to be a Gibson Les Paul Studio (which I still own) and I also had an Epiphone. And I'd ask someone, "Hey, what do you play?" and they'd say "I play a Gibson." and I'd go, "Hey, me too." and when I actually see their guitar... it's an Epiphone. I'm like  "Uh... that's NOT a Gibson... There's quite a difference, you know."


----------



## DavyH (Nov 14, 2008)

klutvott said:


> I hate drummers who talk shit about EVERYONE behind their backs but doesn't have the guts to admit it when confronted with it.


 
There's a definite drummer issue here


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Nov 14, 2008)

Girls who never grew up after high school.
People who think it is my fault that their medicine costs them 100 bucks instead of 5. I don't set the fucking price.
Girls who let their boyfriends walk all over them because they are "in love". 
Redneck, racist assholes.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 14, 2008)

the sound the bath makes when the water is draining.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 14, 2008)

People who abuse the 'freedom of speech' card.

For example, when someone in, say, a pub is having a loud, obnoxious conversation and airing a puerile/bigoted/irrational opinion and getting on everyone's nerves and preventing them from concentrating on their own conversations, and when they are eventually asked to shutup/lower their voices proceed to announce 'I LIVE IN A FREE COUNTRY AND HAVE THE RIGHT TO EXPRESS MY OPINION!!!' or something similar.

Musical snobbery based on comparing totally different examples. For instance...

1) Holdsworth fanboys who respond to every single guitar solo by a rock/metal guitarist with a comment like 'he's an amateur at best because he doesn't play over changes'.

2) Youtube shredders who rate every guitarist, no matter the genre, based on how many minor or diminished sweeps he plays in each tune. re. That kid who claimed Segovia sucked 'cos he couldn't sweep-pick.

3) People who compare rock/metal songwriting to jazz improvisation or classical composition. re. A certain internet shredder (who I won't name) who made a comment about Paul Gilbert along the lines of 'Paul Gilbert is a mediocre composer at best...I'll bet he couldn't write a two-part invention if his life depended on it'.


In all cases, it's a different fucking discipline; it's like a poetry afficiondo saying 'Bob Dylan sucks with words...I'll bet he could never write a decent sonnet'.


----------



## Gilbucci (Nov 18, 2008)

- The Petrucci Forum. While there are some intelligent members on that board, I still can't get over how they bitch and moan how EVERY little fucking thing Dream Theater has ever done. They clearly don't understand the concept of change.

- Condescending Religious people. Need I say more?

- People who are ignorant to their own ignorance. In other words, my Dad.

- People with over-inflated egos. 

There's probably more, but I am tired and can barely think right now


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 18, 2008)

- People who abuse the upper position they're holding in a given situation. Vicious police officers, arrogant judges, *corrupt politicians*, and the like.

- Stupid people who passively accept that ^

- My job.

- Heat.

- Mango.


----------



## maliciousteve (Nov 18, 2008)

*I fucking hate people who steal and lie. Mainly Muggers and burgulars. Get a fucking job and stop ruining other peoples lives just because you can't be fucked to get off your arse and get yourself sorted.

*Drummers. I've only met 1 drummer that was cool and she happens to be a good friend of mine. Every other drummer I've played with either won't stop playing when you're talking to the other members or just has a shitty attitude if they don't get their way.

*Drivers who over take people when they really don't need to. Go and retake your theory test and realise that the shit you do is very dangerous.

*Girls who ALWAYS go for the 'bad boys' and then moan about it when they're not happy. You made your bed, now sleep in it bitch. 

*Ex-girlfriends, they always think they did nothing wrong and that all the problems were your fault. Fuck Off.

*Chavs/Hoodies who hang out in front of shops or give people grief. Try that shit on your own sometime and you'll be shitting your own teeth for a week.

*My Dad. Get a clue and be a real Dad like how my Step-Dad is.

*Denmark Street shop workers. You're there to sell guitars, not sit about listening to music and treating customers like shit if they disturb you.


I have alot of hate as you can see


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 18, 2008)

maliciousteve said:


> *Girls who ALWAYS go for the 'bad boys' and then moan about it when they're not happy. You made your bed, now sleep in it bitch.



thats a good one


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 18, 2008)

ya know, one thing that is ticking me off, since we got the new owner we have an influx of new members that keep starting redundant threads.
someone actually started a thread today to ask if anyone has ever routed out their guitar to fit emg707's no, emg has been making 707s for years and years and your the FIRST guy ever to think of that idea
USE THE SEARCH PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 18, 2008)

maliciousteve said:


> *My Dad. Get a clue and be a real Dad like how my Step-Dad is.





That sux, dude. 

 (and that's a totally heterosexual hug)


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 18, 2008)

People who say "If you dont play a Gibson Les Paul into a Marshall fullstack, your sound sucks"

grr.

Ohhhh. and teachers who say "ill teach you how to play jazz" then eventually you ask them questions and they are like.. Comp however you want, use whatever scale you want, blah blah. Even if its true.. what am I paying for.. watching them jam for hours?


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 18, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> People who say "If you dont play a Gibson Les Paul into a Marshall fullstack, your sound sucks"


 
i have a friend like that... it annoys the shit out of me. I said to him once "i just dont like the sound dude, its too classic" and he just looked at me like id torn one of his nads off... and proceeded to rip into Ibanez


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 18, 2008)

Ed Roman
My old band's singer
my english teacher who told my friend that he lied when he talked about being an exchange student last year when he spent the whole fucking year in Austria.
Then proceeded to tell me I probably didn't understand the concepts of Animal Farm with I read it back in middle school. However when I told her the classes which read animal farm were all in gifted education. Which you can't even get into unless you pass a series of tests showing that your far past the rest of you class mates and don't even take those tests unless a teacher recommends you take them (but not in the sense that you ask for it they just do it) and the decided to argue with me whether Old Major represents Marx or Lenin. It's Marx god damn it. She's one of the 
Also said I either had to skip a class (except hers) or skip my guitar lesson to make up a quiz or I was going to recieve a zero. She's one of the most ignorant people I have ever met.
Racists
Sexists
Religous fanatics
People who do the opposite and instead of try to force thier religion on you try to force everyone to stop believeing in religion.
My former Drummer
the vast majority of people I work with though it is much much better since the one girl quit.
That girl whom finally quit after over a year of suffering through working with her
people who do something and refuse to take responsiblity of thier actions or deal with any consequences
people who actually listen to moronic arguements like oh his middle name is hussain. Well John McCains middle name was Sydney. Which I find quite feminine. I suppose he's a transexual by your logic then. 
People who weigh idealocical beliefs as more important to logic and reason
the history teacher I had last year

I can go on and on. I'm not a fan of people in general.


----------



## gaunten (Nov 18, 2008)

besides people who say they don't like/hate metal, when they've not even given it a try, the thing that really pisses me off is people who talk down to farmers of any kind (saying bonnjävel, jävla bönner/"bonnar", fucking hillbillies etc) people who do this have no right or meaning to live. (this is not my opinion though, these are just simple facts)


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 18, 2008)

I completely agree. It happens all the time for anyone who works at a store front and such.

I've had many customers talk to me like I'm a complete idiot or that my only purpose in life is to serve them. One lady once even was talking to her kid about college. Then she turns to me and says I bet you didn't go to college.
I simply replied actually i'm still in high school and just got accepted by one of my colleges of choice. [well actually Imm accepted academically but still have to pass my audition (which I should)] So you should probably think for a bit before you open your mouth rather than be a degrading bitch.

My boss was really pissed but then after yelling at me for a bit said "well yeah she did kind of deserve it."


----------



## gaunten (Nov 18, 2008)

don't really know how that has anything to do with my statement?


----------



## JBroll (Nov 18, 2008)

People who refer to 'idiots who vandalize others' computers and Internet presence with scripts they downloaded but can't understand' as 'hackers'. Congratulations, you're giving real 'hackers' - people who are driven to learn more about everything and create useful and amusing things - a bad name and glorifying idiocy by allowing idiots to be associated with those who have earned one of the highest compliments in computer circles. On a related note, '1337sp33k', 'warez d00dz', 'script kiddies', and anyone in general who derives pleasure or ego boost from destroying.

People who say they want to be good at something but refuse to acknowledge that there's a difference between 'good enough for the public school system'/'good enough for my shitty job'/'good enough to impress my grandmother' and 'good'.

DV tapes.

People referring to others as 'bra' (mutation via frat-boy-douchebaggery of 'bro', truncation of 'brother') - no, I was not picked up off a shelf and purchased to hold tits up.

People who cannot nest parentheses properly (it's not like it's fucking hard... count, for fuck's sake, and things will actually be more readable (of course, given the standards for punctuation and grammar and the inability of young Americans to fucking type properly in English, I can't be surprised (although I do have to hold back the urge to utterly destroy people who send me messages regarding homework or tests without any attempt at not sounding like a total moron (for fuck's sake, is it that hard to hit one extra key and put 'to' instead of '2', especially considering you're asking me for help and I hold the power to tell your next teachers, potential transfer/graduate schools, and employers that you're a miserable failure?)))) and as a result give no indication of what chunks of words are supposed to form a sentence together.

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 18, 2008)

The world Jim....I hate the world...


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 18, 2008)

High school girls.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Everyone. Theres too much to list, every time i hear something, see something, smell something, touch something, taste something or think of something i dotn like, i voice that objection.

Theres lots.

- people who make 'clever' words out of numbers and letters on number plates
- the term "brah/bra"
- snobs
- SNOBS
- racists
- people who abuse "freedom of speech"
- people who treat me like im some douchebag without knowing a thing about me
- people who think theyre top shit for little or no reason
- people who _act_ like theyre top shit (even if they HAVE a reason... hello Yngwie...)
- my math teacher who kept us 2 hours after school finished in 7th grade because the school bell "is for teachers, not students" 
- the cunts who told me i had no right to be upset after a friend died of cancer because id "only known him 6 months" unlike their few years
- my grandparents: look through the bullshit and see that your son (my dad) is a fucking dropkick who will never amount to anything
- my dad: your a fucking dropkick who will never amount to anything and fucked the first 10 years of my life, and for kicking me out on the street at 2am in the morning cos you and your 'girlfriend' (wife...) got shitfaced and her seperate personalities popped up
- My mum: no, a Dominatrix is NOT an acceptable profession, nor is it nice to keep secrets from everyone in your family and only release them when i moved in so i wasnt wondering why you kept leaving the house randomly. Also for not backing me up and supporting me the tiniest bit when your cunt boyfriend booted me out of the house cos hes an asswipe and doesnt like kids.
- The deputy principal at my high school: A school is not a fucking business, treat the kids like theyre people
- The new generation: get some fucking respect, stop fucking up everyone elses lives for no other reason than to be 'cool' and grow the fuck up, most of you are old enough to.
- people who complain about places they've never been
- people who force their beliefs on me
- people who offer unreasonable 'compromises' in arguments
- parents who force their goals on their kids
- parental secrets (ie: not telling your kid he was dying, but then casually letting it out in conversation 12 years later as if they knew the whole time....)
- people who act like they're open and tolerant, only to bash anyone with any differing beliefs; face the fucking fact, prejudice makes a person as much as acceptance, and much as you might hate that fact, its true.
- People who act like im the shit that crawled out of the ocean because i dont spend 18 hours a day in a gym
- when people assume im a telemarketer because i work on phones at AUSTAR
- customers who ask for my opinion on wine/beer/spirits and then ignore it. WHY THE FUCK DID YOU ASK?
- customers who act as if pay-tv is their life. Grow up, and get outside.
- people who say that they have too many things to list and then list them anyway.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 19, 2008)

I hate Demoniac's list.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 19, 2008)

12 hour shifts, i cant go home until 3:00 am and i dont get paid overtime!


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Everyone. Theres too much to list, every time i hear something, see something, smell something, touch something, taste something or think of something i dotn like, i voice that objection.
> 
> Theres lots.
> 
> ...




- People who do 'good things' fora living to make themselves feel better
- erratic/impatient drivers
- people who hold up mini-marts/liquor stores/7-11's. WTF?
- people who hurt or torture animals
- doctors who over-prescribe
- customers who act like they're much better than you at EVERYTHING
- the fact that rain makes your phone die
- puddles of water that are great to jump in until you see the _oil slick inside them_
- golf
- golfers
- favoritism towards jock types
- favoritism towards anyone in particular
- people who deny certain things theyve done/said in their lives even if they are true
- people who want to be rich cunts but arent, and try to act that way anyway
- bogans
- jim beam
- budweiser
- girls who only drink smirnoff
- smirnoff
- tooheys extra dry 
- clubbing
- pop music loud enough to hear
- drunk people
- large groups of drunk people
- small groups of drunk people
- drinking too much
- gatherings
- feeling awkward at gatherings
- "hardcore"
- making eye contact
- when girls who think theyre hot shit treat other peop[le like dirt
- people who act like they're going to be the 'bane of civilisation'
- people who talk in riddles
- people who think im a dumb cunt cos i talk like a bogan
- the fact that i get a dumb-ass smile on my face when i talk about anything i enjoy, cos i feel stupid
- the fact that i was just fired
- the fact that they waited til 2 hours into my shift to tell me i was fired
- the fact that i was escorted off the premises after i was fired, even though i had no way of gtetting home
- the fact that i probably cant send a letter bomb to them
- i dont know how to make a letter bomb
- my ipods limited space


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 19, 2008)

Edit: Hold on; revising statement.

Edit 2: iz finihshst nao.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 19, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> EDIT: Hold on; revising statement.



You're making me wait far too long


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 19, 2008)

> - people who act like they're open and tolerant, only to bash anyone with any differing beliefs; face the fucking fact, prejudice makes a person as much as acceptance, and much as you might hate that fact, its true.



Now, Mischa, I&#8217;m as tolerant and understanding as anyone, but don&#8217;t be stupid. 



> - people who force their beliefs on me


You shouldn&#8217;t think that way.



> - doctors who over-prescribe



I think you are ill, and that you should take some medication.



> - clubbing


What you need is a night on the town! 



> - pop music loud enough to hear


Maybe blasting and dancing to the latest from the Billboard 200 will cheer you up!



> - drunk people


And nothing&#8217;s more fun than people drinking and dancing.



> - The new generation: get some fucking respect, stop fucking up everyone elses lives for no other reason than to be 'cool' and grow the fuck up, most of you are old enough to.



There&#8217;s bound to be plenty of young people there.



> - feeling awkward at gatherings


And since you have such a connection, you should feel right at home!



> - making eye contact


Now look me in the eye and say I&#8217;m not right.



> - People who do 'good things' fora living to make themselves feel better


I feel really good about myself, maybe I should become a psychiatrist 



> - people who want to be rich cunts but arent, and try to act that way anyway


I&#8217;ll pick you up later in my &#8216;76 Jaguar with the floor rusted through.



> - people who make 'clever' words out of numbers and letters on number plates


I think I&#8216;ll get a custom license plate that says, &#8220;M3NT4L HE1P,&#8221; isn&#8217;t that neat? 



> - golf


Maybe I&#8217;ll test my new nine-iron at the course to celebrate.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 19, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> Now, Mischa, Im as tolerant and understanding as anyone, but dont be stupid.
> 
> 
> You shouldnt think that way.
> ...


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 19, 2008)

Was it worth the wait?


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 19, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> Was it worth the wait?


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm worth the wait.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 19, 2008)

C'mon, I work for tens of minutes on that!


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 19, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> C'mon, I work for tens of minutes on that!



I know lol 

Nah, seriously it was pretty funny 



Zepp88 said:


> I'm worth the wait.



I know, Zepp, and when i get you ill be sure to appreciate you every little bit...


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh yeah, tortellini!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 19, 2008)

-sneezing.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 19, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Oh yeah, tortellini!



I don't know what the crap this means, but if you just ruined an delicious Italian dish for me, I'll hurt you. 




...




And no I don't want to hear if you're a delicious Italian dish!


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 19, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> I don't know what the crap this means, but if you just ruined an delicious Italian dish for me, I'll hurt you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh it was beautiful, there was pasta and sauce and it was oh so good.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 19, 2008)

^ This post. 

I hate it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 19, 2008)

Whatever you say silly lady!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 19, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> High school girls.


...that say they're in college, but they really aren't. Don't do that, lying isn't funny and I'm gullible while drunk

-Customers that expect me to know everything about every electronic device in Best Buy because I work for the "Geek Squad". I don't even know the specs off have the computers we carry, why would I know which washing machine is more environmentally friendly?

-The girl I had to do a lab with today in my Bio-Psyc class. What do you mean you don't know how you're supposed to count 90 seconds on a clock? I'd do it for you but my eyes are supposed to be closed and I'm supposed to somehow relax with all these electrodes stuck to my face and right arm.

-People who look down on me because I occasionally party

-People who look down on me because I don't party as much as them

-The jackasses in my neighborhood that yell at me to slow down because I roll by their house going 20mph (speed limit is 17) in first gear. You don't know how fast I'm going, you just think you do because my car is a loud and a bit raspy. I would usually up-shift but I find the exhaust noises of my car more pleasing than your voice

-RICERS!!!!!! Take the fucking coffee can off your car, peel off the stickers, move your seat forwards to a proper driving position, and stop thinking your car (and you) is awesome. I like Hondas and I love modified cars but there is a very fine line between taste/performance and "what the fuck you were thinking?" The fact that most of them know jack-shit about cars pisses me off even more

That's it for now


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 19, 2008)

wannabguitarist said:


> them know jack




I completely agree dude.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 19, 2008)

The Geek Squad. I hate it.


----------



## petereanima (Nov 19, 2008)

at the moment i hate:

.) lame business contacts making my job hard, dont care if something is urgent or not

.) the smell of cat shit

.) this "professional" at the electronic store yesterday "No Sir, its alright - 0,5A = 50mA. belive me, its my job and i'm a professional". yeah, you just proved it. 

.) this fucking asshole band out of vienna who just got signed and stole our intro. yeah, we found it out, douchebags.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 19, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> I completely agree dude.


You also hate Jack?


Zepp88 said:


> The Geek Squad. I hate it.


We hate you too


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 19, 2008)

wannabguitarist said:


> You also hate Jack?
> 
> We hate you too



 

No further comments.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 19, 2008)

wannabguitarist said:


> You also hate Jack?
> 
> We hate you too





Zepp88 said:


> No further comments.





petereanima said:


> at the moment i hate:
> 
> .) lame business contacts making my job hard, dont care if something is urgent or not
> 
> ...


----------



## JBroll (Nov 19, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> The Geek Squad. I hate it.



Agreed. 

If you're competent, honest, and working for the Geek Squad, you're not only an anomaly but also ruining your reputation and harming future job opportunities. 

If I wanted to be charged $150 for something that's available for free, told that whatever I have needs to be upgraded, and have private files unrelated to the issue at hand poked through and taken, I'd find an unnecessarily critical whore and fuck her on a pile of transcripts and medical records.

Jeff


----------



## Gilbucci (Nov 19, 2008)

- People who request to be seated at a booth, when there are CLEARLY none available, and end up getting pissed off at me. Open your fucking eyes, yes?

- Bitch waitresses. Don't bark orders at me like I'm some dog. Treat me like a human being for fuck's sake.

- Guys that like to stare me down. Just because I looked at you once doesn't mean I want to fight you, douchebag. And put your hat on properly 

- My Dad. Open your fuckin' eyes, and admit that you're wrong.

- Girls who label you as a player, because you move on quickly. Pardon me miss, but I am 15. No sense in getting sad over you. Plenty of fish in the sea.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 19, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Agreed.
> 
> If you're competent, honest, and working for the Geek Squad, you're not only an anomaly but also ruining your reputation and harming future job opportunities.
> 
> ...



You have successfully put my feelings into words, I approve.


----------



## gaunten (Nov 19, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> - bogans
> - girls who only drink smirnoff
> - smirnoff


 

why you hate my brothers's band!!?!?

I mostly drink smirnoff ice, but I'm not a girl, am I ok?


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 19, 2008)

gaunten said:


> why you hate my brothers's band!!?!?
> 
> I mostly drink smirnoff ice, but I'm not a girl, am I ok?


 


Yeah, it is a personal thing, liquor, but its just so terrible lol  I can name at least a half dozen better, with a couple cheaper even:

- Belvedere = smoothness, dry. Perfect to sip straight
- Wyborowa = watery with enough burn to feel. Very nice
- Wyborowa exquisite = Mre like belvedere but less dry, and more 'wet' feeling
- Vodka-O = cheap as shit (in Aus anyway..) so fucking smooth and good its ridiculous for the price
- Effen = kind of metho-like, but really sweet, interesting flavour
- Stolichnaya (although it is pretty oily..) = smooth because its oily. Good to mix
- Finlandia = real dry vodka, very nice, but a bit too much burn for me


Smirnoff = dry, burns like absolute fuck, tastes like metho
Absolut = same issue. Burns like shit, tastes disgusting. It might be "triple filtered" but that doesnt make it smooth or nice.
Kristov = petrol
Eristoff = the same as above


----------



## petereanima (Nov 19, 2008)

Misha knows his shit when its up to Vodka! 

and yeah, eristoff = a pure offense to taste. absolut sucks too, finalndia wins for me - one of the only vodkas i drink.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 19, 2008)

-guys that drink cruisers.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 19, 2008)

petereanima said:


> Misha knows his shit when its up to Vodka!
> 
> and yeah, eristoff = a pure offense to taste. absolut sucks too, finalndia wins for me - one of the only vodkas i drink.


 
Cheers dude 

I try, its one of those really underrated and overlooked spirits, and my bottleshop was really really good 

As for Finlandia, i havent tried it enough, only a couple of times, but i had customers that absolutely swore by it, and it was pretty nice when i tried


----------



## petereanima (Nov 19, 2008)

just wanted to mention stolichnoja, but saw you already mentioned them - this is the other one i really like, because much smoother than the finlandia.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 19, 2008)

petereanima said:


> just wanted to mention stolichnoja, but saw you already mentioned them - this is the other one i really like, because much smoother than the finlandia.


 
 Yeah, its good stuff, but i find it a bit oily. The vanilla one is fucking fantastic though.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> - the fact that i was just fired
> - the fact that they waited til 2 hours into my shift to tell me i was fired
> - the fact that i was escorted off the premises after i was fired, even though i had no way of gtetting home
> - the fact that i probably cant send a letter bomb to them
> - i dont know how to make a letter bomb





Comic gold.



TonalArchitect said:


> Was it worth the wait?







Demoniac said:


>







Zepp88 said:


> I'm worth the wait.


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 19, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I hate Demoniac



fixed


----------



## 7stringless (Nov 19, 2008)

Bell Canada......they straight up rape people that are in rural areas because they know there's no other choice.

WSIB......the government makes us pay for this insurance to compensate us when we get hurt at work......but lets the Worker Safety and Insurance board deny every claim submitted based on the fact that they have an appeal process which routinely denies you a second time based on the fact that the Minister of Labour set-up a division of government to represent the worker assuming that 90% of injured workers would have fucked off or become homeless and defenseless by now. A few years go by and you lose everything just to find out they are going to repay a portion of your wage so you start all over again just to lose another appeal and find out it was because of some vindictive, incompetent, CUNT, adjudicator and you now owe the government $150,000 for getting hurt at work.

Meanwhile, people can go to their doctor and say their afraid of being around other people and receive a disability check greater than the average person can make at a your average job.......tax free


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 20, 2008)

7stringless said:


> Meanwhile, people can go to their doctor and say their afraid of being around other people and receive a disability check greater than the average person can make at a your average job.......tax free



This reminds me. I really am angry that the U.S. doesn't have free health care. Besides that way pay crazy high fees or insurance premiums (and the companies try like hell to not pay up) we're ranked, like, 17th or 37th in the world, it's a disgrace.


----------



## JBroll (Nov 20, 2008)

If you think it's expensive now, just wait to see how much it costs when they say it's free.

Jeff


----------



## Crazy German (Nov 20, 2008)

This should be renamed the therapy thread.


----------



## Petef2007 (Nov 20, 2008)

A bit late, but heres my list of rage...

-ignorance

-children

-people who consider themselves as somehow more important then i am, when fundamentally they're doing the SAME FUCKING THING at work

-guitars that break unexpectedly

-people who pretend to know what theyre talking about, n just bullshit their way through a conversation

-people who expect you to come up with all the answers, then look at you like you're the idiot when you don't have anything to give them

-customers

-bosses who think customers are always right, despite you n 3 others backing up the fact that they are, in fact, greatly mistaken

-people who always force their problems onto everyone else, but are never there when anyone else needs anything

-organised religion

-jesus army, although they can be fun to have debates with if you get the single one whos willing to engage in a decent discussion

-people who dont answer their phones or texts, whats the point in having a mobile IF YOU'RE NOT USING THE FUCKER

-deathcore

-terminator 3

-people who deliberatly scapegoat me n single me out, despite the fact that (suprisingly), the product won't fix itself and if after every effort to help it still isnt working, it's likely to be fucked

-work, cannot WAIT to get the hell out of there and into something i actually want to do]



I'm likely to be back with more tomorrow evening, as im working again during the day


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 20, 2008)

children aren't too bad

kids between the ages of 12-15 That is an entirely different story.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 20, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> children aren't too bad
> 
> kids between the ages of 12-15 That is an entirely different story.



Second. Those little buggers say the darndest things. 

Teenagers though...


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 20, 2008)

I disagree and agree with the "children" thing. I love babies (mostly), but if i could only skip the years between age 4 and age 18...



Petef2007 said:


> A bit late, but heres my list of rage...
> 
> -ignorance
> 
> ...


 

Dont worry man, ive already had 2 rants so far. Im sure ill think of more i hate.

Also, you hate similar things to me, we should be friends.


----------



## thebhef (Nov 20, 2008)

&#8704;x I hate x


----------

